# polarized glasses



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

What make for GOOD glasses. IV been wearing cheap ones they seem to give me a headache and throw off my depth perception, so before I drop the$ on a good pair I'd like to know what ppl think and what to get. Thanks


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I wear Crossfire safety glasses. I got them because I sell them and get a great discount. They run $30.00 for the polarized. Pm me I can get you deal if you like. This is one most people like http://crossfiresafety.com/catalog/polarized-protection/item/root/es5-291113


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheap ones can tend to distort your vision due to lack of quality lenses.I personally wear Costa del mars,although there are many quality glasses out there.Having said that,you could have vision issues causing this More than the glasses your wearing.If that's the case,you can drop $200 on a good pair and you'll be no better off.So, speaking from my dad's experience here,you'd do yourself wonders by getting a prescription pair if need be.He's no spring chicken(60s) and stubborn too.Didn't wanna face reality.But after the headaches,blurriness,etc. like you describe,he went to his eye doctor and lo and behold,he can now fish in comfort and see crystal clear.Not saying that's your issue but something to consider.If it's not your issue,then by all means,splurge on a good pair.Take a little extra care of them and they'll last you as long as quite a few pairs of the cheap ones.My. 02

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

cacoons for me .....over my regular glasses


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

+2 for Costas. My son and I both wear them. I've had my pair for about 10yrs and barely a scratch on the lenses with almost daily wear. Worth every cent. I'll never even consider another brand.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I look for bargains on polarized sunglasses. I use them for nearly everything outdoors from driving/mowing to h&f. Since I am hard on them, I cannot afford the "top of the line"(scratch them while working outdoors, drop them overboard while fishing, step on them, etc). I try to buy "namebrands" and I have bought "fishing glasses" in the sporting goods section of Wmart($12-20), or off the "buyouts" dept. at Marc's($4!-12!). When I find a good sale price, I buy a few pairs and keep them handy in a drawer at home. I always buy the brown/rose toned because even on the grayest, bleak day, it brightens up my whole perspective/outlook! I have never had any health related issues with any of these.(I use reading glasses for up close work but have no other sight issues.) You may have sight issues causing your problems?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I also wear Costa's, and they are by far the best pair of glasses I've ever owned. I wore natives before these and they were nice. Light and clear, but the rubber grips deteriorated after a few years. If you don't want to drop $150+ on a pair, the new strike king s11 glasses are getting rave reviews for a $50 pair.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

Oakley's are the only glasses I use,lens are great,spend the cash and take of them and you cant go wrong


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

costa! 580 lens, just got a pair 2 days ago


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Solar Bat I have a pair I boght when Galyans was going out of business and Dicks was taking it over they are now scratched up but still get worn when out on the water and 2 of my buddies use to ask where do you see that at, they now wear them. I want a pair of the new Dylans, I have a much cheaper and older pair but they work great.http://www.solarbat.com/


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've been using costa's for several years also. I'd consider them mid level expensive but they do have great customer service and a great warranty. They replaced a pair I crushed, totally my fault, for a fraction of the cost for new ones.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

This thread was right on time for me. But I also have a question ya'll might be able to help with.

I have had cheap glasses before bit my last pastor I got from Gander Mountain for 75% off. I got a good pastor for $30.

Here's my question, does sweat have some kind of effect on the lens coating? My glimpses are only about 7mths old, I take care of them and wear them daily, but I just started to notice that the lenses are getting "clouds" in them. It like you so where the polarization seems to be giving up.... Not blurry, not dirty , not a cloud really. 

I notice or most when in direct sunlight, I have to move my head a little to get a better look in the water?

Lastly, ate the Costa's glad our poly lenses?

Thanks 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

The costas are glass lenses 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fisherman330 said:


> The costas are glass lenses
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They come in either. I have the 580p (polycarbon). The 580g is a glass lens. They also make both glass and poly in a cheaper lens called the 400. WWW.georgiashades.com is where I bought mine. A little cheaper than any other place I looked other than eBay. Couldn't find the frame/lens combo I wanted on eBay or I would have got them there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

costa del mars are awesome. maybe one day i will be able to afford a pair.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

As much as I would like a nice pair, I go cheap. I lose and break glasses all the time so cheap and replaceable is by far my best option. I get the cheap ones at walmart and use them almost daily. Im sure they dont work as well but they do what I need them to do. I have never had any problems with headaches or anything else with the cheap ones.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Look at the fish eyes at gander, I have been wearing these for about 10 years now and really like them for steel head fishing, I can see the fish much better in the water, they have a lifetime guaranty and free 1 year replacement on scratches and dents, $20.00 to $40.00 wish I would have found these when I flew rc depth perception is very good...


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I love my costas too...green mirror 580 lenses...you can't scratch the lenses with a key. My buddy has Oakley's, which are also very good.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Costa's I've had Oakley and smiths and costa are the best


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Fisherman330 said:


> The costas are glass lenses
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not all are glass lenses. Mine are poly. Having said that, I've told myself my next pair would be glass. The pair I have seem indestructible and the need for that "next pair" has never arisen...knock on wood.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I found the natives at a very responsible price. I like the glass,glasses idea. But im gona get a eye check first im 34. The WalMart pair were the ones I had problems with the 5$ marcs pair were ok.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had gargoyle, costa, solar bat and now have wiley x. Gargoyle were my favorite costa weren't bad. Absolutely hated the solar bats. Not sure about the wiley x's yet. I've only had them a few weeks and somehow have a big scratch on them that I'm not happy about but it doesn't affect my vision


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You have insurance ..VSP. Go get your eyes checked only $10.00 your co pay, Lens- 100% covered-Frames $10.00. last pair I got were Ray Ban but that is only the frame. The lens from the Doc are polarized, Glare Resistance, just a few bells and whistles. Every two years everything covered and new lens every year 100% covered. Get the real deal, you will never go back to the junk on the racks at stores, it is just up a couple of levels. If that is what you were asking.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Costa all the way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Walmart also sells a brand made by wileyx in their vision center that I believe can be RXed. Can't remember the name, but they have a big display in my local store. I tried a few on and I liked them a lot for the cost.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ive owned wiley x and oakleys... both are good... costas are the best out there but ive never found a pair that I liked as far as style goes... 

bottom line, like with anything else, you get what you pay for...

if you are of the belief that you don't want to pay more cuz youll lose them or tear them up... remember, when you have that much invested, you tend to take better care of them.. ive just bought my 3rd pair of glasses in the past 10 years.... and I still wear the 2nd pair daily...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

LOTP said it right as far as everything generally goes.....Ive had quite a few different brands.....havent went Costa yet but wore a buddies of mine before and they were nice.....I love my Bollé's!!! Great quality....awesome fitting and for the money "around $100" they can't be beat. I would seriously check them out if I were you....a lot of other brands gave me headaches....these ones do not thankfully. My .02 cents but I would definitely check them out before making the jump to Costa or any other brand.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

I dont have costas, but i will say the more expensive glasses you buy the more durable they are. I have $130 ray bans and ive dropped them on the rocks and they didnt scratch (maybe they landed just right, but its happened a few times). Now if you lose them all the time, well thats a different story.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I get a new pair of polarized Berkley fishing glasses every summer from Wal Mart. They are polarized, block 100% of the UVA and UVB rays and usually cost around $12-$15. You cant beat that!! If I break or lose them which happens often with me. Im not going to cry because Im out $200


Ive had expensive sunglasses before and dont see what the difference is with my Berkleys and the Oakleys I used to have. My Oakleys were built better, lasted longer but not to the point to justify such a significant price jump. My vision through the lenses seems to be the same? The only reason I can think of for such a difference in price is the name.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Must be nice just to go into a store and buy glasses for 150. When you have scripts, its a different ball game. Right now Im wearing Wiley's. Had them for couple years and they are still like I bought them. I aint easy on glasses either.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have a script,doesn't insurance then pay for them.Usually can get 1pr./yr.1Yr get glasses,next yr get good polarized scripts.Yeah,must be rough.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Nubes said:


> I get a new pair of polarized Berkley fishing glasses every summer from Wal Mart. They are polarized, block 100% of the UVA and UVB rays and usually cost around $12-$15. You cant beat that!! If I break or lose them which happens often with me. Im not going to cry because Im out $200
> 
> 
> Ive had expensive sunglasses before and dont see what the difference is with my Berkleys and the Oakleys I used to have. My Oakleys were built better, lasted longer but not to the point to justify such a significant price jump. My vision through the lenses seems to be the same? The only reason I can think of for such a difference in price is the name.


so which is it? you break or lose the glasses often or you only have to get a pair once a year?


I had the exact same pair of oakleys for 9 years... payed $120 for them... 

Berkley glasses cost $12 because they are junk.... they get lost and broken often because you can be careless with them and it doesn't make a difference... 

this holds true with most things in life, not just glasses... if you actually have to work for something, you will appreciate that thing more and therefore take better care of it...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> Berkley glasses cost $12 because they are junk.... they get lost and broken often because you can be careless with them and it doesn't make a difference...
> 
> this holds true with most things in life, not just glasses... if you actually have to work for something, you will appreciate that thing more and therefore take better care of it...


Couldn't agree more. I thought the same thing before I bought my first pair of Oakleys. But since they are more than 10x the price of the Berkleys, you know exactly where they are at all times!!

I've got a couple pairs of Oakleys, one for the lake and one for the river. I couldn't believe my eyes when I first wore them out... Night and day difference from the Berkleys. The VR-28 lens on my river pair is phenomenal for seeing the river bottom like I've never been able to see before.

Also, with the Berkleys, I remember being able to see a weird effect between the 2 lenses when looking at the water. Like a very strange color shift that was different eye-to-eye, and would change depending on the way your head was tilted... VERY distracting, but I thought that was just part of the polarized glasses territory! With the Oakleys, I forget I have 'em on sometimes -- they're really that clear.

Along with pretty much everything else, you really do get what you pay for. And in this case, it's a DRASTIC difference.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> If you have a script,doesn't insurance then pay for them.Usually can get 1pr./yr.1Yr get glasses,next yr get good polarized scripts.Yeah,must be rough.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Insurance only pays a certain amount. Usually have to cough up few hundie.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The shape of my face keeps me from being able to wear most plastic wrap around style glasses, because the top of the glasses hit my eyebrows and sweat gets on the lenses and they just dont work for me. My wife worked for an eye doctor that sold ray bans and she could get them just above cost. Well after I lost the second set she bought me she stopped buying them for me. LOL.
So last time I was in Bass pro in cinci I picked up some 20 dollar xps metal framed ones. And they have lasted me two years. These are not amazing glasses but they are the best I have used in this price range by far. If Im ever by there again I will buy another pair maybe two. Heres a link. I like the metal frames because I can bend the glasses and nose pieces to make them fit right.

http://www.basspro.com/XPS-by-Fisherman-Eyewear-Sunglasses-19-MTL/product/95855/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmmn, Joshy, you didnt make those great swimbaits in your image did you?


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Insurance only pays a certain amount. Usually have to cough up few hundie.


And many insurance plans won't pay for sunglasses

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> so which is it? you break or lose the glasses often or you only have to get a pair once a year?
> 
> 
> I had the exact same pair of oakleys for 9 years... payed $120 for them...
> ...


Its funny you say that. I have a pair of ray bans, aldo, and fossil sun glasses. The fossil's cost $50, and when i went to the outlets i bought the same pair but in black for $10. I lost those $10 pair at Flannigans haha but the ones I actually do spend my money on are still in my possession and I imagine always will be.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Hmmmn, Joshy, you didnt make those great swimbaits in your image did you?


Im assuming you are asking if I made my swimbaits to look like me?

No, but there is a reason that you wont see my ugly mug anywhere on my website. Don't want to scare the customers. LOL

I can't be the only one who can never find plastic frames that fit right. I think the main problem with plastic frames is that you normally can't adjust the nose supports to change how high or low they sit.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> so which is it? you break or lose the glasses often or you only have to get a pair once a year?
> 
> 
> I had the exact same pair of oakleys for 9 years... payed $120 for them...
> ...





to each there own but I will have to disagree. I can afford expensive sunglasses but choose not to waste my money. I bought a pair of expensive Oakleys once years ago and got a few years out of them. Ive gone through 4 pairs of my cheap Berkleys in the last 3 years. Simple math will show I am out about $40-$50 on the Berkleys verse being out $130-$150 for the Oakleys for the same amount of time. And my eyes received the same protection with my Berkleys as I got with my Oakleys. I'll continue to "work" for other things I want in life, not my sunglasses...lol


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Nubes said:


> to each there own but I will have to disagree. I can afford expensive sunglasses but choose not to waste my money. I bought a pair of expensive Oakleys once years ago and got a few years out of them. Ive gone through 4 pairs of my cheap Berkleys in the last 3 years. Simple math will show I am out about $40-$50 on the Berkleys verse being out $130-$150 for the Oakleys for the same amount of time. And my eyes received the same protection with my Berkleys as I got with my Oakleys. I'll continue to "work" for other things I want in life, not my sunglasses...lol


I couldn't care less i you choose to go cheep on sunglasses but your condescending comments I find annoying... "Waste" "lol" "pay for the name" ... Those comments make it sound as if you are calling me a sucker for buying quality... "Waste" is relative... I have a friend who tells me it's a "waste" to have a boat payment, this guy spends $300 a month on cigarettes... I have another who laughs at me cuz I have 2 cars that never get driven in my garage but he drops a Benjamin in the bars 4 times a month...

I would rather spendmy hard earned money on quality products... Not trash


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

In my eyes, it's far more wasteful to buy junk and have to replace it every few months rather than spending more and taking care of it.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> I couldn't care less i you choose to go cheep on sunglasses but your condescending comments I find annoying... "Waste" "lol" "pay for the name" ... Those comments make it sound as if you are calling me a sucker for buying quality... "Waste" is relative... I have a friend who tells me it's a "waste" to have a boat payment, this guy spends $300 a month on cigarettes... I have another who laughs at me cuz I have 2 cars that never get driven in my garage but he drops a Benjamin in the bars 4 times a month...
> 
> I would rather spendmy hard earned money on quality products... Not trash


Spend your money on whatever you want. I wasn't trying to ruffle your feathers but my experience with expensive sunglasses seemed like bit of a waste for me, that is why I started off my comment with "to each there own" I was trying to say that just because it works for you doesn't mean it works for me. I do appreciate quality and will spend a little more on some things I like but I haven't had that experience with sunglasses so I will continue to buy my cheapos for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It is a too each their own thing. But quality sun glasses are so much better than cheap ones. Are they a priority for all fisherman? No........ but they do make a difference. Especially if you are a shallow water bass fisherman. They can be the difference between catching fish, and not catching fish, just because you can see things so much better. 

Some people think an Ugly Stik is just as good of a rod as a G Loomis, or other quality rod is. In reality they're not even close. It's the same with sunglasses. If you don't need the higher quality...... there's no sense in spending the money for it. Just don't try and say one is as good as the other......... because they're not.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> It is a too each their own thing. But quality sun glasses are so much better than cheap ones. Are they a priority for all fisherman? No........ but they do make a difference. Especially if you are a shallow water bass fisherman. They can be the difference between catching fish, and not catching fish, just because you can see things so much better.
> 
> Some people think an Ugly Stik is just as good of a rod as a G Loomis, or other quality rod is. In reality they're not even close. It's the same with sunglasses. If you don't need the higher quality...... there's no sense in spending the money for it. Just don't try and say one is as good as the other......... because they're not.




I promise my polarized Berkleys have never once been at fault for me not catching fish...Ugly sticks are strong rods that don't break, zero backbone, a nice a light action maybe. I would never put a G Loomis up against an Ugly stick for argument sake. But I will stand up for my Berkleys because they work


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im with nubes they work and they are cheap. Now im not saying they work as well, I wouldn't know. But they take the glare off the water and thats what I need. Even a 200$ pair are going to break when I step or sit on them, sink when they fall in the water, and I doubt they will follow me home when I leave them somewhere. Yes all of that would be my fualt, but its part of my life aand I adjust to it. I will say the no-stratch lenses would deffinetly be worth some exrtra cash. I buy 3 pair of Berkleys at a time and I have them stashed everywhere. If I forget my shades there is a pair in the tackle bag and if I lost those there is a pair in the kayak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Check out steep and cheap .com they have a good functioning app as well . They offer highlighted outdoor products for discounted bargain prices, usually last years stock. Tons of good hiking camping an the occasional fishing deal. But as of late they have had alot of polarized glasses pop up, smith, natives Oakley an even costa. I plan on snagging a pair at the right price if I can catch em 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Nubes said:


> I promise my polarized Berkleys have never once been at fault for me not catching fish...Ugly sticks are strong rods that don't break, zero backbone, a nice a light action maybe. I would never put a G Loomis up against an Ugly stick for argument sake. But I will stand up for my Berkleys because they work


If you bass fish from a boat, I would bet my left testicle that those cheap glasses has caused you to troll right in by a nice pair of bass doing there thing on a spawning bed... Never having known that your glasses just caused you to not catch a fish...

I don't know why I even bother with this stuff... Anyone can convince themselves that anything is "good enough"... If that's true and you believe its "good enough" that's fine, but you have to know that that's all your doing, justifying in your mind why it ok to not buy the best...

You can do the same thing with any product ever made... "I like eagle claw 1000 yard spools of fishing line from wal-mart, I can't tell a difference so it's just as good as seaguar"

If you can convince yourself that it's the same... Awesome, I know it's not.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I buy the $4.95 Berkley's at Walmart.You will catch as many fish with these as you will with Big$$$ glasses.I lose them so much and I can replace for $4.95.I haven't found any distortions or problems with them either.



Roscoe


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> If you bass fish from a boat, I would bet my left testicle that those cheap glasses has caused you to troll right in by a nice pair of bass doing there thing on a spawning bed... Never having known that your glasses just caused you to not catch a fish...
> 
> I don't know why I even bother with this stuff... Anyone can convince themselves that anything is "good enough"... If that's true and you believe its "good enough" that's fine, but you have to know that that's all your doing, justifying in your mind why it ok to not buy the best...
> 
> ...




You better check your belt because your pants just got a bit looser...bass will spawn as deep as sunlight allows on some lakes, deeper than 10 foot even if the water is clear enough. Just knowing water temp and depth can get you on spawning bass without having to see them. Ive seen plenty of spawning bass with my cheap Berkley Polarized Fishing Sunglasses. I take my glasses off and I see lots of glare on the water, I put them on and most of the glare is gone, they're polarized, they work. That is all I have been trying to say. Rustyfish gets it. The only fluro I'll buy is Invisx from Seaguar, that costs twice what red Label goes for. I totally get the "you get what you pay for" argument. But I see fine with my polarized Berkleys when Im out on the water. I can tell a huge difference between the 2 types of fluorocarbon fishing line that Seaguar offers, so I chose the line I like best. Im not knocking anyone who buys expensive sunglasses but I just haven't be able to justify the additional $$$ it would cost me when what Ive been using seems just fine. if its not broke don't fix it!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on bed fishing... I got it covered... As for the fishing line, it was just an example of how anything can be rationalized no matter how wrong it is..


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone have thoughts on native brand glasses?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Man seems weekend needs to get here quick to allow some time to fish blow some steam, bunch of men arguing over sunglasses haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

LOTP sometime you will get this bass fishing thing figured out! lol

Nubes. If you fish out of a kayak I imagine at your low angle seeing down into the water is not an important aspect of your fishing approach. To a shallow water bass angler standing above the fish seeing as much as possible will at times be extremely important. Many bass fishermen watch spawning bass for a long long time before they ever even make a cast.
How deep bass are able to spawn is irrelevant. If seeing another 6 inches into the water is possible by spending 200 dollars more on sunglasses I totally understand why many would do it. Its all based on your style of fishing and if you fish often enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

smh........ Roscoe......... sorry, but you're wrong. You may catch just as many fish as you would with a high dollar pair of glasses..... and that's fine. I don't think anyone is saying not to buy cheap polarized glasses. The debate started when someone said cheaper glass are just as good as some of the higher dollar ones .... and that's just not the case. 

Nubes...... since we are having a friendly debate, I'm just curious what color lenses your glasses have? And do you believe that a difference in lens color can make a big difference in how far you can see into the water? Oh and Nubes....... if you want to do yourself a favor...... try the Tatsu line that Seaguar makes. I used to use InvizX..... not anymore though. Tatsu is so much better than InvizX, that it's not even funny.

Kind of like the difference between my Oakley's with the VR28 lenses, and your Berkley's


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My point in with the cheap berklys is that they dont give me a headache or mess with my depth perception. This was the point of the original post. The high $ glasses may give him the same problem. I would like to try a nicer pair but until I can keep track of my keys, wallet, and phone ill just stick with the cheapies cause they do the job without the consequences. 

I have not seen anyone say cheap ones are better performing. Just that they are adequate and may be the wiser choice for some people or situations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Mylife614 said:


> Man seems weekend needs to get here quick to allow some time to fish blow some steam, bunch of men arguing over sunglasses haha
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





that's what I was thinking, all this over sunglasses?? LMAO!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Wrong about what,not wanting to wear my Gucci glasses to the lake and using my Berkley's instead?I don't use glasses to spot fish,just cut down the glare and see underwater structure.Since I have a habit of misplacing them as well as sitting or stepping on them or getting Bitch slapped up side the head by a Musky that was out of control.If you Belittle you will be little.



Roscoe


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> LOTP sometime you will get this bass fishing thing figured out! lol


On going work in progress


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> smh........ Roscoe......... sorry, but you're wrong. You may catch just as many fish as you would with a high dollar pair of glasses..... and that's fine. I don't think anyone is saying not to buy cheap polarized glasses. The debate started when someone said cheaper glass are just as good as some of the higher dollar ones .... and that's just not the case.
> 
> Nubes...... since we are having a friendly debate, I'm just curious what color lenses your glasses have? And do you believe that a difference in lens color can make a big difference in how far you can see into the water? Oh and Nubes....... if you want to do yourself a favor...... try the Tatsu line that Seaguar makes. I used to use InvizX..... not anymore though. Tatsu is so much better than InvizX, that it's not even funny.
> 
> Kind of like the difference between my Oakley's with the VR28 lenses, and your Berkley's




Color lenses?? Im want to say, amber?? But in my price range you take whats on rack and hope the lenses aren't scratched yet. LOL Next time Im at Bass Pro Im going to go up to the sunglass counter and try on different shades and compare for myself. Never know, if I find that much of a difference between what they got and what Im wearing you may see another sunglass thread in the near future?? 

I almost picked up a pack of the Tatsu line last time I respooled one of my rods but went ahead and grabbed the trusty Invisx. Tatsu costs double what Invisx goes for and if its that much better I will certainly give it a try! I was on a spending limit that day and opted for the Invisx and a couple of lures instead of the Tatsu and a couple of lures. My wife doesn't appreciate the quality differences in fluorocarbon as much as I do. LOL


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Roscoe...... I wasn't trying to belittle you, or anyone in this debate. If I did it wasn't intentional. What I was saying you were wrong about is your saying that you will catch just as many fish with cheap glasses as you will with high dollar ones. And for you that may be the case. You may not depend on sight as much to catch fish as others. So I'll amend what I said to say ...... that you weren't wrong...... you may catch just as many fish with cheaper ones than high dollar ones. But that's not the case for everyone. 

As far as the rest of the posts are concerned ...... If a person depends on sight to catch fish....then the better your sun glasses are, the higher your chances are of catching fish. It's not just seeing spawning bass either. There have been many times that I have seen objects underwater that my partner in the boat with me couldn't see. And it was because of the sunglasses I had on.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> LOTP sometime you will get this bass fishing thing figured out! lol
> 
> Nubes. If you fish out of a kayak I imagine at your low angle seeing down into the water is not an important aspect of your fishing approach. To a shallow water bass angler standing above the fish seeing as much as possible will at times be extremely important. Many bass fishermen watch spawning bass for a long long time before they ever even make a cast.
> How deep bass are able to spawn is irrelevant. If seeing another 6 inches into the water is possible by spending 200 dollars more on sunglasses I totally understand why many would do it. Its all based on your style of fishing and if you fish often enough to justify the cost.




I was trying to say you can catch spawning bass without necessarily being able to see them by just by knowing where they are at. And honestly Id rather catch a staging bass verse a spawning bass. Id rather let them do their thing peacefully to ensure future populations, Im not saying Ive never caught a spawning bass but I don't seek them exclusively when the spawn is on.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Nubes said:


> I almost picked up a pack of the Tatsu line last time I respooled one of my rods but went ahead and grabbed the trusty Invisx. Tatsu costs double what Invisx goes for and if its that much better I will certainly give it a try! I was on a spending limit that day and opted for the Invisx and a couple of lures instead of the Tatsu and a couple of lures. My wife doesn't appreciate the quality differences in fluorocarbon as much as I do. LOL


So, have you bothered to explain to your wife, who is clearly ill-informed on the subject of fishing line, that the higher cost of some line is justifiable despite her lack of appreciation for the differences?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Bassbme,

No problems.You know whatever works for someone is what counts.Never did sight fish for bedding LMB.I just use my little crankbait and they hit it.



Roscoe


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nubes said:


> Color lenses?? Im want to say, amber?? But in my price range you take whats on rack and hope the lenses aren't scratched yet. LOL Next time Im at Bass Pro Im going to go up to the sunglass counter and try on different shades and compare for myself. Never know, if I find that much of a difference between what they got and what Im wearing you may see another sunglass thread in the near future??
> 
> I almost picked up a pack of the Tatsu line last time I respooled one of my rods but went ahead and grabbed the trusty Invisx. Tatsu costs double what Invisx goes for and if its that much better I will certainly give it a try! I was on a spending limit that day and opted for the Invisx and a couple of lures instead of the Tatsu and a couple of lures. My wife doesn't appreciate the quality differences in fluorocarbon as much as I do. LOL


LOL I totally understand the difference in price thing. It took me a while before I spent the extra money on the Tatsu....... I can guarantee you won't be disappointed in the Tatsu. It is really sweet stuff. And Ok...... the amber lens color is better than a grey for seeing into the water. 

I'm not trying to convince anyone to spend money that they're not going to see enough of a difference to justify spending the extra money. I'd love to have a bunch of G Loomis or Kistler rods... but I can't afford them so I use primarily Shimano..... but I'm not going to try and convince anyone that a Shimano is just as good as a Loomis or Kistler rod, because I know it's just not true. 

Nobody is telling someone they need to spend $200 on a pair of sunglasses. And the debate isn't over whether or not a person is better suited in buying a cheaper pair of sunglasses. The debate is over someone saying that the one is just as good as the other in actual performance..... and it's just not true.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

The fact of the matter is there's a WORLD of difference between the Berkleys and Oakleys/Costa's etc, period. That fact is not debatable. The only factor is if you're willing to spend for it. If you are, then you wont ever look back. If not, you have no idea what you're missing, living in the dark, and probably going through a few pairs a year!

Having gone through countless Berkleys before I got my first pair of Oakleys, I was nervous about losing them as well. But let me tell you, when you pay $200+ on something, you're gonna take good care of it. You're gonna know exactly where they are at all times. You're gonna put them in a safe place when not using them. If you don't, then you have way more money than me, and shouldn't be buying Berkleys anyway! lol


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

The point everyone seems to miss on here is that every thread is NOT A DEBATE.He asked a question and wanted a little guidance.He's got it so let it be.No one cares if you wear $250 glasses or $9.99 glasses.Help people w/their questions and move on.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> The point everyone seems to miss on here is that every thread is NOT A DEBATE.He asked a question and wanted a little guidance.He's got it so let it be.No one cares if you wear $250 glasses or $9.99 glasses.Help people w/their questions and move on.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Talk about an ironic post. "Help people with their questions and move on" huh? What help was the above post to the OP?  lol.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I'm not trying to convince anyone to spend money that they're not going to see enough of a difference to justify spending the extra money. I'd love to have a bunch of G Loomis or Kistler rods... but I can't afford them so I use primarily Shimano..... but I'm not going to try and convince anyone that a Shimano is just as good as a Loomis or Kistler rod, because I know it's just not true.


I'll start the debate on that topic.... don't dump your shimano's! 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> So, have you bothered to explain to your wife, who is clearly ill-informed on the subject of fishing line, that the higher cost of some line is justifiable despite her lack of appreciation for the differences?


I've tried. But for some unexplainable reason the very moment I start talking about fishing my clear English speaking voice is somehow transformed into an native tongue she just doesn't understand. But seriously I get what your doing. I've owned both, my Oakleys from 15 years ago and my multiple pairs of Berkleys from now. Ill have to try on some expensive shades again and see if I can tell a difference but at this moment, through experience, I have decided my Berkleys are sufficient..................for now


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread turned into a good one!! Lol


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

ballast said:


> What make for GOOD glasses. IV been wearing cheap ones they seem to give me a headache and throw off my depth perception, so before I drop the$ on a good pair I'd like to know what ppl think and what to get. Thanks



Cajunsaugeye

I'd like to know what ppl think? That was the OP. So I think you missed the point.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nothing wrong with a good internet debate...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Really,Rustyfish? Might wanna re read 70-80% of the replies on here and every other thread before typing again.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I'll start the debate on that topic.... don't dump your shimano's!
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh I'm certainly not dumping my Shimanos LOL You'd probably want me to pay the shipping anyhow  lol 

I do like the rods I have.... and Bad Bub, I don't know if you've ever had a GLX in your hand and fished with one for a little while. But they are an amazing rod. I have several Shimano Crucial rods, and there really is no comparison. The GLX is hands down, the better rod. I've never actually fished a Kistler rod, but they feel really good in the hand. Love my Shimanos though. I just know there are better rods out there. Although...... based on several reviews from some trusted web sites...... it sounds as if the Cumara series from Shimano will start to challenge the big boys at the top heap. 

And you're right Nubes...... I think this is a very good thread.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Really,Rustyfish? Might wanna re read 70-80% of the replies on here and every other thread before typing again.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app




so... you would have it like this?

Poster - "I don't know how to do math, could someone please tell me what they think 10x10 might be?

Answers given by responders - 1, 2, 7, 9, 27, 100, 59, 100 again, 12, 1 again, 69, 95, 94 and on and on.....

nobody elaborates, nobody explains reasoning, nobody questions the wrong answers....

tell me, how the hell is the OP going to figure out whos right and what the answer should be?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> Oh I'm certainly not dumping my Shimanos LOL You'd probably want me to pay the shipping anyhow  lol
> 
> I do like the rods I have.... and Bad Bub, I don't know if you've ever had a GLX in your hand and fished with one for a little while. But they are an amazing rod. I have several Shimano Crucial rods, and there really is no comparison. The GLX is hands down, the better rod. I've never actually fished a Kistler rod, but they feel really good in the hand. Love my Shimanos though. I just know there are better rods out there. Although...... based on several reviews from some trusted web sites...... it sounds as if the Cumara series from Shimano will start to challenge the big boys at the top heap.
> 
> And you're right Nubes...... I think this is a very good thread.


shimano now owns g loomis so there should be some intermingling between the two in the future... not sure if that means good for shimano rods or bad for loomis rods... maybe both, maybe neither...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> shimano now owns g loomis so there should be some intermingling between the two in the future... not sure if that means good for shimano rods or bad for loomis rods... maybe both, maybe neither...


Yeah LOTP...... I know it's been a few years since they bought them. I think it's better for Shimano. I only have one G Loomis rod..... it's the GL series, and even though it's Loomis' entry level rod, it was a better rod than any of the Shimanos available at the time. Then they bought G Loomis and I've seen a marked difference in the quality of the Shimano rods. I've always used mostly Shimano, so I could see the difference immediately. Shimano makes some pretty nice rods now, but the GLX is just silly good. I'm hoping the Cumara series is comparable to the GLX, because it's almost less than half the price. It's got all the right goodies...... it just comes down to how good the blank is.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Costa's are the top, they really go to great lengths to make the BEST polarized glasses for fisherman. Some other brands are Oakley, Solarbat, Maui Jim's, Cocoon's, Wiley x, and so on. However for my beater sunglasses I do have a pair of Berkley's, and they do work pretty well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Oh I'm certainly not dumping my Shimanos LOL You'd probably want me to pay the shipping anyhow  lol
> 
> I do like the rods I have.... and Bad Bub, I don't know if you've ever had a GLX in your hand and fished with one for a little while. But they are an amazing rod. I have several Shimano Crucial rods, and there really is no comparison. The GLX is hands down, the better rod. I've never actually fished a Kistler rod, but they feel really good in the hand. Love my Shimanos though. I just know there are better rods out there. Although...... based on several reviews from some trusted web sites...... it sounds as if the Cumara series from Shimano will start to challenge the big boys at the top heap.
> 
> And you're right Nubes...... I think this is a very good thread.


I've handled a few bronze backs and another dropshot rod by g-loomis (not sure of model) and they were nice, don't get me wrong, but I just didn't feel like the were 2x as nice. Those crucials just feel "right" to me. And the warranty that comes with them, along with the price, feels "right" as well. Someday, just like every other wagon I've been on, something else will come by and sweep me off my feet. Rivergetter was trying to sell me on the carrot stix just last night. The ones I've handled, and reviews I've read, just don't do "it" for me.... but I do want to try out the tatsu. I use trilene 100% fluorocarbon now, and I don't want to say I've been disappointed, but I know there's better out there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> Yeah LOTP...... I know it's been a few years since they bought them. I think it's better for Shimano. I only have one G Loomis rod..... it's the GL series, and even though it's Loomis' entry level rod, it was a better rod than any of the Shimanos available at the time. Then they bought G Loomis and I've seen a marked difference in the quality of the Shimano rods. I've always used mostly Shimano, so I could see the difference immediately. Shimano makes some pretty nice rods now, but the GLX is just silly good. I'm hoping the Cumara series is comparable to the GLX, because it's almost less than half the price. It's got all the right goodies...... it just comes down to how good the blank is.


ive never owned a shimano rod so I cant really compare the two... I do own about a dozen loomis rods and I love them... no glx rods, but not by choice... and no nrx rods, also not by choice... 

if I had the budget, I would own 20 of them... as it stands, 12 loomis rods and a bunch of mismatched, no rhyme or reason other rods...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And if your giving them away Bassbme, I'll gladly come to you and pick them up personally. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

just another name i would like to throw out...maui jims....i have a pair of guardrail polarized glasses....they are pricey, but my g/f bought them for me...cant say no to that! but the lenses are just incredible....it seems they are more clear than my actual vision.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

gerb said:


> just another name i would like to throw out...maui jims....i have a pair of guardrail polarized glasses....they are pricey, but my g/f bought them for me...cant say no to that! but the lenses are just incredible....it seems they are more clear than my actual vision.


My ain't got a pair of those. Her style was not of my choosing, bit I will agree that they were outstanding quality lenses!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> And if your giving them away Bassbme, I'll gladly come to you and pick them up personally.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol Bad Bub...... not gonna happen kind sir, I like them too much. I'm with you on the Crucial series. I have a 7' heavy power extra fast action casting rod, and 6'8" medium power extra fast action spinning rod. They're the best rods I've ever owned. Strong and sensitive, with premium components and very nicely built. Definitely a bargain for the price. I only had the pleasure of fishing a GLX briefly. It was a spinning rod and I only made couple of casts with it, but I swear it was so sensitive that if a bass passed gas within 2' of your bait, I bet you'd be able to feel it. Ok...... maybe not, but you get the idea. lol 

Oh and Tatsu blows the 100% Berkley away in every thing except price. Tatsu is big buck, but if you want a fluorocarbon line for a drop shot or shaky head on spinning gear, you can't beat Tatsu. Knot strength, abrasion resistance, and handling are better than any fluorocarbon line I have ever used. And I have used a lot of different brands. There are more sensitive fluorocarbon lines, but not for use on a spinning reel. It is the real deal if you are looking for a fluorocarbon line to use on spinning gear.

LOTP ..... I hear ya on the "not by choice" thing. Shimano has made some great strides in rods over the past few years. According to a couple of reviews I've read on their new Cumara series, it uses a lot of G Loomis' newer materials and blank technology. About the only thing I can see about them that I don't like .... and it's only based on the pictures, I haven't handled one yet... they have a split rear grip and the grip immediately behind the reel seat, looks very small. Probably something you would have to feel in your hand to determine if you like it or not. But they are supposed to be really sweet rods. 

Anyhow...... this has been a good thread. Some people may think it got a little pissy, but I don't. It was a good exchange of opinions. I'm sure the OP got more than enough opinions to help him make a decision on what kind of sunglasses to consider buying.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

gerb said:


> just another name i would like to throw out...maui jims....i have a pair of guardrail polarized glasses....they are pricey, but my g/f bought them for me...cant say no to that! but the lenses are just incredible....it seems they are more clear than my actual vision.


I felt the exact same way about my Costa's when I got them. My eyes are a little "rough" at distance, and they seem to actually "sharpen" my vision at long distance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> lol Bad Bub...... not gonna happen kind sir, I like them too much. I'm with you on the Crucial series. I have a 7' heavy power extra fast action casting rod, and 6'8" medium power extra fast action spinning rod. They're the best rods I've ever owned. Strong and sensitive, with premium components and very nicely built. Definitely a bargain for the price. I only had the pleasure of fishing a GLX briefly. It was a spinning rod and I only made couple of casts with it, but I swear it was so sensitive that if a bass passed gas within 2' of your bait, I bet you'd be able to feel it. Ok...... maybe not, but you get the idea. lol
> 
> Oh and Tatsu blows the 100% Berkley away in every thing except price. Tatsu is big buck, but if you want a fluorocarbon line for a drop shot or shaky head on spinning gear, you can't beat Tatsu. Knot strength, abrasion resistance, and handling are better than any fluorocarbon line I have ever used. And I have used a lot of different brands. There are more sensitive fluorocarbon lines, but not for use on a spinning reel. It is the real deal if you are looking for a fluorocarbon line to use on spinning gear.
> 
> ...


I have in the older cork handle models an 8' swim bait rod, a 7'6" heavy flipping rod and a 7'2" med. dropshot rod (spinning). In the new models (foam handle) I have a 7' and a 7'6" both med. hvy. cranking rods. The best "bargain" rod I have (IMO) is a 6'8" Shimano sellus that I bought for a second dropshot rod. It's paired to a Shimano symetre spooled wit 20# suffix 832 and I run a 6# flouro leader. It honestly shocked me at how sensitive it was. Not crucial sensitive... but close. Everything else it that line seems too whippy for what they advertise it to be used for...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Speaking of new stuff sweeping me off my feet... noticed another thread about the 13 fishing rods and it reminded me to ask. Have any of you guys gotten your hands on one? Rumor has it they act and feel like rods that cost 2x their price... but you know how rumors are...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hunter1979 (Jan 16, 2011)

I used to wear polarized Oakley's... until I got some Smith Optics. Far lighter, better fit, better lenses. If you check out Sierra Trading Post, they'll always have a coupon between 25-35% off, I've gotten my last two pairs of Smiths through them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

I consider myself to be somewhat of a sunglass snob and own 10 or so pair of some of the "high dollar" brands that others have rattled off. Lens color absolutely makes a difference depending on conditions. Bolle's are very nice but Oakley is my preferred brand and they do make angling specific lenses. You don't have to pay $150 for them, www.oakleyvault.com usually has many different polarized glasses under $100 and the styles discounted change frequently. I check it regularly and usually pick them up for around $70/pair

As others have mentioned you get what you pay for, and if you make that investment you're likely to take better care of them.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hunter1979 said:


> I used to wear polarized Oakley's... until I got some Smith Optics. Far lighter, better fit, better lenses. If you check out Sierra Trading Post, they'll always have a coupon between 25-35% off, I've gotten my last two pairs of Smiths through them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree. I absolutely love my smith optics. They are light and a great fit and come with very clear lenses. I bass fish a lot of clear water and I feel like I may as well go home without them. I even wear them on dark cloudy rainy days, you can still see in the water better than without. I have a pair of white pavilions from smith, check em out at www.smithoptics.com


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had costas, smiths, oakleys (still have a surviving pair!) and tons of others. I found I am just too damn clumsy and careless for really expensive glasses as I lose/break/sink a pair or two every year. I made the switch to cheaper pairs and try to buy on sale. Not a huge difference in quality of polarization IMO. Right now I have a pair of peppers that I picked up for 20 bucks and I really like them. I probably liked my smiths the most but they are sitting in bout 70ft of water at the bottom of a lake in northern Michigan. With the cheap ones it doesn't sting as much when that happens and I always keep an extra couple of pairs around without spending a stack!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Another vote for Costas 580G. I have a pair and I love them. I am probably going to purchase a second pair with different lens colors, because as mentioned before the lens color makes a difference. I have a buddy who swears by his Maui Jims. I've tried them on before and you really do forget your wearing them, they are so comfortable. Unfortunately my buddy didn't forget I was wearing them though!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

these look like they would fit my large head and be comfortable:

http://www.6pm.com/native-eyewear-endo-polarized-sahara-snow-brown-polarized-lens

anyone ever try native brand?


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

H3O sunglasses are so far the best I've seen or had. I've had them for 8 years and not a scratch in them, at this point I even use them as safety glasses. I've sat on them stepped on them, dropped them on concrete, you name it. The nose pads deteriorate with sunscreen after about 2 years, but replacements are 50 cents on the website. for $120 bucks and they come with 3 different lenses for different water conditions and a case. Since I do every kind of fishing there is these are awsome.
http://h3opolarized.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?
Check it out, I bought these at gander years ago don't know if they still carry them.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

also the twillite lenses are invaluable for that early morning steelheading


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Just finished reading this thread....I think I'll start a new one. Cause I actually thought about this before I signed in and now I actually want to know what people think about different glasses instead of having a mud slinging contest.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I wear Kate spades

Love them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a pair of the 150$ dollar Natives and they are a very respectable brand. I would put them over Oakley but second to Smith Optics


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a pair of the 150$ dollar Natives and they are a very respectable brand. I would put them over Oakley but second to Smith Optics. If your looking for a cheap brand I would go Strike Kings


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Costa Del Mar....there is no comparision with their 580 Glass. I have had mine for 3 years now...Seems you take better care of em when they aint cheap...

They are a little heavy, but are great to wear on them bright sunny days...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd like to try the cocoons. Where's the best place to buy them online? If so how do you know what size to buy?


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

My buddy has a sunglass company, I use his poloarized glasses, they aren't pricey, work great and I like supporting a local guy.

http://midwestshades.com/x-ray-fishin-polarized


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

My glasses of choice are the Costa Fathom 580 G's with amber lenses.To compensate for any bumps,bangs or scratches,I have a nice case to keep them in when not in use,I also keep them attached to a floating lanyard around my neck in case of a sudden dunking.These glasses do make a world of difference,this past bedding season my partner was wearing the Berkley polarized glasses,he couldn't begin to see a piece of plank board on bottom in 5' of water,not to mention the pair of 5lb. smallmouth's laying next to it.I could see the whole thing with ease.All of my reels are spooled with either Tatsu,or AbrasX,and of course all 18 of my rods are G.Loomis,I do own a couple of Crucials though that rarely get used anymore.If Berkley glasses and Ugly Sticks are what you can afford,there's no problem with that,I used to wear 20 buck glasses and fish Berkley Bionic rods with cheap Shakespeare reels back in the day,and I caught plenty of bass with that gear.Some of the co-anglers I've drawn in TX's over the years bring that sort of gear all the time.It's not always about buying what you can afford,but buying what you like comes into play also.In my situation fishing TX's every Friday through Sunday from early April until the end of October,durability is my first concern,normally that's going to mean top dollar,but it is what it is.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Oakley shallow blue flak jackets hands down best!


----------



## ohiobassin'46 (Aug 15, 2013)

oakleys are the best for anything


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

ohiobassin'46 said:


> oakleys are the best for anything


Then you have never owned a pair of costas!! Or Maui Jim's or revo's or kaenon's for that matter!! All have superior lenses to the oaks! I have owned or tried them all. Have a pair of brine 580 costas now and hands down best I have owned. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobassin'46 (Aug 15, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> Then you have never owned a pair of costas!! Or Maui Jim's or revo's or kaenon's for that matter!! All have superior lenses to the oaks! I have owned or tried them all. Have a pair of brine 580 costas now and hands down best I have owned.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've never had any Costa's before. I'd love to try them. Just posting from my experience. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

the polarized glasses are crucial!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Am I the only one to use sunglasses that are polarized from Lowes/Home Depot? I think they work great for what I use them for; driving, fishing, mowing, hammering, any other activities that could include something impacting my eyes. 
Once I was helping my a disabled person out of a van, I didn't see a little metal arm sticking out the back. I raised up and my glasses took then blunt impact. No scratches since they were designed for outdoor construction work. I've sat, stood, and bent them. No issues they are plastic, so then bending just goes back. 

$20. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Ill have to check into those Drew. i also wear them for driving and pretty much everything else. I've often said if i could get polarized lens implants i would. Hah.


----------

